# Do you have to be tiny to ride a bmx?



## punkypossum (10 Jun 2009)

Just wondering, always wanted a bmx as a kid, never got one as they didn't match my parents idea of a "sensible bike", but every time I see people on them doing stunts etc, I still really want one, even if it's just for whizzing about. I realise I've left it far too late to become any good at it, but also, would I have a chance of actually riding one being 6foot? They riders always look rather short....


----------



## oxbob (10 Jun 2009)

Shanaze reid is 171cm tall, hardly tiny, and remember most riding on a BMX is out of the saddle.Trials riders(motorbikes) tend to be tall/slim but the bikes are small


----------



## punkypossum (10 Jun 2009)

oxbob said:


> *Shanaze reid is 171cm tall, hardly tiny,* and remember most riding on a BMX is out of the saddle.Trials riders(motorbikes) tend to be tall/slim but the bikes are small



Fairly tiny as far as I'm concerned!!!!


----------



## oxbob (10 Jun 2009)

Reminds me of this lol 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0DUsGSMwZY


----------



## oxbob (10 Jun 2009)

Back OT, a guy round here rides a BMX to commute tho he does have a oversize seat post, he is around the(giant)6 foot mark


----------



## Bokonon (10 Jun 2009)

A couple of years ago I was walking across town with a colleague, and passed a BMX locked up outside some offices. My colleague said "looks like some poor guy has had to borrow his child's bike to get to work," to which I replied "unfortunately there is a fashion at the moment for full grown adults to ride around on BMXs, so it probably belongs to the person who has ridden it to work."

On the way back, the BMX was being unlocked by its owner - a dwarf of no more than 4 foot, so the bike was, in fact, ideally sized for its owner.


----------



## skwerl (10 Jun 2009)

Bokonon said:


> "unfortunately there is a fashion at the moment for full grown adults to ride around on BMXs, so it probably belongs to the person who has ridden it to work."



Nathan Barley syndrome. Unfortunately it seems to be persevering, although the bulk of the Barley-ites have progress to fixed-wheel


----------



## Jim_Noir (10 Jun 2009)

I see students around Glasgow Uni on them all the time, and some are big lads... in fact I'm off to the park with the hounds, I'll try and get some photos of them on the bike/skate park thing (people on bikes, not photos of dogs on a half pipe!)


----------



## Bokonon (10 Jun 2009)

skwerl said:


> Nathan Barley syndrome. Unfortunately it seems to be persevering, although the bulk of the Barley-ites have progress to fixed-wheel



I had to look up who Nathan Barley is as, not being a TV owner, I'm not really up on references to modern culture. However, I do own a number of fixed wheel bikes so does that make me wannabe cool?


----------



## nilling (10 Jun 2009)

PP try Tarty Bikes in Bamber Bridge

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/index.html


----------



## skwerl (10 Jun 2009)

Bokonon said:


> I had to look up who Nathan Barley is as, not being a TV owner, I'm not really up on references to modern culture. However, I do own a number of fixed wheel bikes so does that make me wannabe cool?



it depends if you own them because they're fashionable at the moment.


----------



## Muddyfox (10 Jun 2009)

nilling said:


> PP try Tarty Bikes in Bamber Bridge
> 
> http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/index.html



Tarty Bikes are great ... but they are a Trials orientated shop, i bought Jake a Bike from them a couple of christmas's ago and the service was fantastic 

Punky ... you should get one, i quite often jump on Jake's BMX to pop up to the shop in the village (i'm 42 and 6'0 tall) but you will get some strange looks as your transported back 20 years in time and the temptation to jump off the kerbs and pop wheelies gets the better of you 

But oh sooo much fun 

Simon


----------



## punkypossum (10 Jun 2009)

Jakes Dad said:


> Tarty Bikes are great ... but they are a Trials orientated shop, i bought Jake a Bike from them a couple of christmas's ago and the service was fantastic
> 
> Punky ... you should get one, i quite often jump on Jake's BMX to pop up to the shop in the village (i'm 42 and 6'0 tall) but you will get some strange looks as your transported back 20 years in time and the temptation to jump off the kerbs and pop wheelies gets the better of you
> 
> ...



Lol, it looks fun...that's why I'm so tempted!!!! Good to know you get away with on the height and age front - as for funny looks, I suspect I'd have to get used to them!


----------



## a_n_t (10 Jun 2009)

still got one here and i'm 6'3". it is for sale tho.


----------



## punkypossum (10 Jun 2009)

Why are you selling it ant? (And how much for?)


----------



## jimboalee (11 Jun 2009)

Will you look silly on a small wheeled bike with tall handlebars and tall seatpin?

I know ( cus I've been told ) I look silly on a 14" wheel Moulton Mini.

BTW, the Moulton Mini is classified as a "Playground bike".


----------



## a_n_t (13 Jun 2009)

punkypossum said:


> Why are you selling it ant? (And how much for?)




dont ride it anymore, was spending too much time in hospital!

Want £250 ish for it, there's about 700 quids worth there!


----------



## Muddyfox (13 Jun 2009)

a_n_t said:


> Want £250 ish for it, there's about 700 quids worth there!



No good for this country though !

It's left hand drive 

Simon


----------



## xpc316e (13 Jun 2009)

I am not sure about having to be tiny to ride a bmx, but to follow the latest fashion and remove the brakes you do need to be short of a few brain cells. I saw one lad going down a steep hill with his trainer jammed against the seat stays and tyre with smoke pouring off the sole - wouldn't it have been easier to have a brake?


----------



## a_n_t (14 Jun 2009)

Jakes Dad said:


> It's left hand drive
> 
> Simon



 its meant to be, pegs are on the right.


----------



## Black Sheep (15 Jun 2009)

to answer the original question, i'm just over 6 foot and can ride some, but not all BMX's

the frame length (top tube length) and the length of the chain stays varies from frame to frame

a long frame will give you a bit more room to be on the bike (i fall off the back) but too long can affect the bike's ability to lift the front wheel as easily.


----------



## plank (15 Jun 2009)

BMX's are cool, its not fashion they are fun to ride.


----------



## punkypossum (21 Jun 2009)

a_n_t said:


> its meant to be, pegs are on the right.



a_n_t, you got PM!


----------



## Muddyfox (22 Jun 2009)

punkypossum said:


> a_n_t, you got PM!



Please tell me you've bought it Punky ? (even if it is left hand drive) 

You will have soooo much fun 

Simon


----------



## punkypossum (23 Jun 2009)

Jakes Dad said:


> Please tell me you've bought it Punky ? (even if it is left hand drive)
> 
> You will have soooo much fun
> 
> Simon



It's under discussion!


----------



## Moose (23 Jun 2009)

plank said:


> BMX's are cool, its not fashion they are fun to ride.



Well said

Here's a couple of mine past and present. I'm a little older than your average rider so these are more mid-school












These days I prefer 26"


----------



## Muddyfox (24 Jun 2009)

punkypossum said:


> It's under discussion!



I can feel a CC BMX session coming on 

Trials will be the next thing you know 

I'l take some photo's of Jake's BMX & Trials Bike over the weekend .. i dont feel so childish now all are coming out of the BMX closet 

Cool Bikes Moose 

Simon


----------



## bikie (25 Jun 2009)

But how old is too old for bmx, I used to ride Craig Campbell Prolite in the 80's and would love to do it again but I think I may get some strange looks at 39.


----------



## punkypossum (25 Jun 2009)

I'm 35, so I'm definitely going to get strange looks, but hey, I'll get used to it!


----------



## Ben M (25 Jun 2009)

oxbob said:


> Shanaze reid is 171cm tall, hardly tiny, and remember most riding on a BMX is out of the saddle.Trials riders(motorbikes) tend to be tall/slim but the bikes are small



5' 7" is pretty midge for a bloke...


----------



## Moose (26 Jun 2009)

bikie said:


> But how old is too old for bmx, I used to ride Craig Campbell Prolite in the 80's and would love to do it again but I think I may get some strange looks at 39.



Stop worrying about it and buy one! Prolite CC eh? You don't still have it do you?

I have a small collection of old school BMX's (a lot smaller than it used to be) and had a Prolite at one time.

Here's some more of my old school stuff past and present.


----------



## punkypossum (26 Jun 2009)

Wow! They look fab!!!!


----------



## grhm (26 Jun 2009)

What purpose do the extra bit of frame on the last one the serve? The bit at the back that almost look like a pannier rack? And the bit at the front that loops over the wheel?

Are they just extra places to stand/put your feet when doing tricks?


----------



## summerdays (26 Jun 2009)

Speaking as a completely non BMX person who is just following this thread I have a couple of questions...

Moose - why so many bikes.... I'm intrigued by their value - I take it they aren't the sort that the kids normally buy to ride around on - what would be the average value of one of those bikes above?

Also the size of the chain ring looks a smaller than I traditionally see them struggling on hills with. To do proper BMX'ing as opposed to trying to look cool is that the size chain ring that you need? If so why are the kids copy versions sold with such large chain rings?


----------



## summerdays (26 Jun 2009)

grhm said:


> What purpose do the extra bit of frame on the last one the serve? The bit at the back that almost look like a pannier rack? And the bit at the front that loops over the wheel?
> 
> Are they just extra places to stand/put your feet when doing tricks?



I've no idea but that and the first white and black one are my favourite ones for looks (the pink and blue one is gross!)


----------



## Paulus (26 Jun 2009)

At the risk of being cast out from the forum in disgrace, I never quite got the thing about BMX bikes, ok, maybe for kids to ride about on doing tricks, but for adults it doesn't grab me. I never wanted one when they first appeared, maybe I was already too old? I passed a teenager yesterday on the way to work who was riding his BMX, he was sitting down and his knees were almost hitting his chin. It must be pretty uncomfortable to ride any sort of distance on one. Sorry they don't do it for me.


----------



## grhm (26 Jun 2009)

Paulus said:


> At the risk of being cast out from the forum in disgrace, I never quite got the thing about BMX bikes, ok, maybe for kids to ride about on doing tricks, but for adults it doesn't grab me. I never wanted one when they first appeared, maybe I was already too old? I passed a teenager yesterday on the way to work who was riding his BMX, he was sitting down and his knees were almost hitting his chin. It must be pretty uncomfortable to ride any sort of distance on one. Sorry they don't do it for me.



I had one as a kid - but only because thats what the other kids had and thats what my parents bought me. I moved to the typical cheapy moutain bike when I got bigger and have never fancied a BMX since.

I'm impressed by some the skill and dedication of some BMX/trials riders - and will take a passing interest (like following this thread) - and can see and appreciate the time and effort some put into making their bike look good (if not to my taste - like those above) but they're not my thing either. Each to their own.

It'd be boring if we all rode/liked the same type of bike and the same style of riding.


----------



## montage (26 Jun 2009)

Whats the difference between a BMX race bike and BMX stunt bike?


----------



## Moose (26 Jun 2009)

grhm said:


> What purpose do the extra bit of frame on the last one the serve? The bit at the back that almost look like a pannier rack? And the bit at the front that loops over the wheel?
> 
> Are they just extra places to stand/put your feet when doing tricks?



Yes. All of them are from the early/mid 80's when BMX 'freestyle' was in it's infancy and so experimentation with integrated platforms, toe loops and pegs on the frames was fairly common



summerdays said:


> Speaking as a completely non BMX person who is just following this thread I have a couple of questions...
> 
> Moose - why so many bikes.... I'm intrigued by their value - I take it they aren't the sort that the kids normally buy to ride around on - what would be the average value of one of those bikes above?
> 
> Also the size of the chain ring looks a smaller than I traditionally see them struggling on hills with. To do proper BMX'ing as opposed to trying to look cool is that the size chain ring that you need? If so why are the kids copy versions sold with such large chain rings?



Why so many? Addiction!!  Sadly, when I moved I sold most of my collection. I still have about 6 or 7, but at one time I had around 25-30. Value on these (as with anything these days) depends on supply and demand but anywhere between £500 - £1500 each depending on condition. BMX like these were ridden by loads of kids in the 80's, but nowadays rarely ridden apart from sometimes by 'big kids'.

As for gearing 44-16 (sometimes 42,43 or 45) used to be the norm up until smaller chainrings became available. 33-13 seems to be the current favourite, but there is now a wider variety with the availablility of down to 9t rears.



montage said:


> Whats the difference between a BMX race bike and BMX stunt bike?



BMX race bikes tend to have longer chainstays, longer top-tubes and slightly more relaxed headtube angle with aluminium alloy becoming more prevalent than cro-mo as a material than trail/park BMX's.


----------

